# Muscle bike handlebars???



## St.Peter (Dec 15, 2020)

I have these unknown brand of handlebars. I received them in a trade deal with a friend. He said they we're on a 60's muscle bike but he didn't know a brand. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## sworley (Dec 15, 2020)

Cool bars! They remind me of the bend those breakaway bars on the old Honda CT70s! 

No idea what they came off of but maybe loosen the stem and move it out of the way, often bars have brand stamp at the clamp.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 15, 2020)

I don't know what they are other then very cool.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Dec 15, 2020)

I have a pair of those bars too but unsure what they are for.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 16, 2020)

Ditto. Have a pair but no clue what they came on from the factory.....


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2020)

Those things look like something that belongs on an exerciser.


----------



## Vthuffyguy (Dec 16, 2020)

Believe they are made by Wald. Same as on a Huffy Bandit, only chrome.


----------



## Vthuffyguy (Dec 16, 2020)

Huffy Gypsy


----------



## Bouchnyhc (Feb 2, 2021)

Any of these handlebars for sale???


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 3, 2021)

I don't think they are try posting in the wanted section. Those type of bars are in high demand.


Bouchnyhc said:


> Any of these handlebars for sale???


----------



## bongaarts (Feb 6, 2022)

Doesn't it look like my Funn G-Wide Gravel Handlebar? These are looking wide drop bars. Enjoy and get the job done.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 6, 2022)

Arent those the handlebars that came on the Rollfast Topdrag 200 ?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 6, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> Arent those the handlebars that came on the Rollfast Topdrag 200 ?
> 
> View attachment 1565522



No, I was thinking the same thing when I picked up a set...the I realized just how wacky the muscle bike ones are. 
Notice the bends on the Top Drag, the grips point straight back. 
These Huffy handlebars point out to the sides and have a little bit of back sweep. Size wise, I think they feel about like a set of Schwinn Scrambler bars.


----------

